# Merrick



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Is this a good food? Having a tough time deciding what to feed my baby. Since he will not touch dry without it being mixed with canned I need something that comes in canned.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Or what about Natural Balance?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not wild about either one of those. Have you looked at the website Dog food advisor.com. It offers a lot of insight into a lot of foods wet and dry. I homecook but when I don't have time I fill in with Fromm wet food. In my search I felt it was a very good food that never had a recall.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I gave Doobie canned Merrick and he got the poopies bad ! It is like a soupy stew and comes out the same way :blush: I feed Wellness and/or Natural Balance dry, small breed. Solid poops and he does great on both.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I was just looking at the Fromm just not sure which since my baby is on bison and venison (TOTW) and Fromm don't offer either of those. Also is it true that the Taurine is made in China? I am so scared of feeding something that will harm him in any way. I have learned a lot since joining this group and I wanna thank everyone for that. That's one reason why I am on the search for a better food.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Iam Not the smartest pencil in the box,but i did choose wellness small breed super 5 mix-for puppys. i have had no problems with this. i also give some carrots,green beans and yogert. Untill i have a problem or blood test are bad-ill stay with this. Hope You Work it out. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, Merrick. Merrick has had a shaky past, but I want to give them a chance. They say their dog food is all USA.

As for vitamins, minerals and all that-the majority of this is produced in China. There are companies out there who say they are 100% China free-they don't buy from China. Well, what often happens is they purchase from companies that are not in china, however, those companies often obtain their ingredients for vitamin mixes from Chinese sources. So even from a company who swears they are China free, it is very very difficult to know for sure.

I don't think Merrick is bad or evil-if you want to try them go for it. 

Natural balance, another company I don't think is evil, however they refuse to disclose the country of origin of some of their ingredients-which leads me to believe it is China. This makes them look like they have something to hide and makes me not want to trust them. Still, this diet has worked well for several dogs, especially those who have had some issues settling into other foods.

Fromm, I love fromm. I love the customer service-I have asked them some pretty straight up off the wall questions and I always get very detailed and prompt answers back. I'm a huge Fromm fan. I hope they come out with a limited ingredient diet soon so I can put Rocky back on it. I trust this company and The Honest Kitchen, above any of the others out there.

I do like wellness but I have some unanswered questions with them, I am not sure where all their ingredients are sourced from, and I have dug a bit, but been unable to find satisfactory answers. Hmm, maybe I should e mail them directly


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You can also try a freezedried food like Grandma Lucy if your pup doesnt seem to like kibble. My pup eats both fromm kibble and grandma lucys and loves them both. He has also eaten primal raw but i have been lazy about buying him a new bag of that. He has done wonderfully on all 3 foods.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks ya'll! I am still trying to decide which route to take. My baby is 9 years old and very picky on what he will eat.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I agree with johita on freeze dried food.
It has similar consistancy when it's soaked. Stella and Chewy's now have venison for dogs. I've seen two most picky dogs loving stella and chewy's


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

After much consideration i ordered Wellness from chewy .com. Yoshie kinda acts like he gets tired of the same ole thing (i know i would) so i ordered 3 different flavors. i thought it would be here today but it wasn't so i had to buy a few more cans of Taste Of The Wild


----------

